# New around here



## Aqueous (Apr 25, 2019)

I have been given legal and family advise but thought i would come to a forum to see what other people opinion is on my situation. Hope some of your can help when i put my thread up


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome, tell us whats going on.


----------

